# هل من الممكن ان يُجرَّب يسوع ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

*في إنجيل متى – الأصحاح **4*​*جرى التحدث عن يسوع انه ( يُجرَّب من ابليس )*​*8. ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا*​*9. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أُعْطِيكَ هَذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي».*​*السؤال مُرّكب هنا ..*​*نحن نعرف أن الولاء من عدمه للملائكة والبشر الذين يمكنهم التمرد*​*وقد فعلوها من قبل ..*​*فهل الشيطان هنا يعرف طبيعة يسوع ؟ أم يجهلها ؟*​*إن كان يعرف فكيف يحاول جعل يسوع عديم الولاء لله أو يتمرد عليه ؟*​*و هل هذا يعنى أن يسوع فرد منفصل له أرادته الحُرة الخاصة *​*بحيث يمكنه الأختيار ما بين الولاء والتمرد ؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

لو بتسأل على معرفة ابليس بطبيعة المسيح كالكلمة المٌتجسد , ففى ناس كانت بتقول انه مكانش يعرف طبيعته , لكن فى الكتاب هتلاقى ايات بتوضح ان الشياطين كانت عارفه مين هو الرب يسوع , لما كانوا بيقولوله اتيت قبل الوقت لتٌهلكنا , فهما عارفين هو مين بالظبط 


طيب , ازاى ابليس يعرف هو مين ومع ذلك يجربه ؟ عادى , طبيعة ابليس اصلا , ما هو لما ابليس اصلا سقط من كونه ملاك زى ما بيقول الكتاب انه كان زهرة بنت الصبح عمل ايه اساسا  ؟ مش تكبر على الله وقال ارفع كرسى؟ وقال اصير مثل العلى ؟ 
هل هو مكانش عارف طبيعة الله ؟ لا عارف ومعاينها كمان , بس الشر والكبرياء وحبه لمحاربه طرق الله بتطغى على اى منطق 
وكمان اوقات احنا بندى الشيطان اكبر من حجمه الفكرى وحجم الذكاء بتاعه 
هو مش عبقرى للدرجة ديه علشان يبقا فاهم كل حاجة ويبقا فاهم طبيعة المسيح بشكل كامل , الشيطان مٌجرب , مٌشتكى , مٌقاوم لطرق الله انما مش عبقرى .

الحاجة التانية بالنسبة لامكانية خضوع الرب يسوع للتجربة , فده طبيعى بردو , لانه الكلمة المتجسد فناسوته كامل 
وكان لازم يخوض التجارب ديه بالذات مع ابليس 
ليه لازم , لان رسالة المسيح من اولها لاخرها هى خلاص الانسان والانتصار على قوى الشر 
وكل حاجة عملها من اول ميلاده الى صلبه وقيامته هى خطوات فى الانتصار على قوى الشر 
وليه بقول كان لازم يخوضها 
اللازم ديه بقا هتفهمها لما تعرف ان المسيح هو ادم التانى او ادم الاخير 
ادم الاول هو ادم اللى ربنا خلقة فى جنة عدن 
ده اللى سقط فى فخ ابليس وتقريبا كانت تجربة مٌشابهه لتجارب المسيح على الجبل , وطبعا نتيجة لسقوطه البشرية كلها سقطت فيه ومعاه ودخل الموت الى العالم 
فى ادم التانى بقا ( المسيح يعنى ) العكس هو اللى حصل دخل تقريبا نفس التجربة اللى دخلها ادم الاول لكن خرج منها منتصر والبشرية كلها انتصرت بأنتصارة لانه حامل البشرية كلها وممثل البشرية كلها فى شخصه 
على فكرة تعبير ادم التانى ده تعبير من الكتاب المقدس نفسه اتقال على المسيح . 

ولا المسيح لم يكن له ارادة خاصة منفصلة عن ارادة الله الاب  ولا كذا ارادة فى بعض بيشتغلوا ضد بعض او عكس بعض , لا المسيح ليه ارادة واحدة وخط واضح واحد


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مايو 2013)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا للمجيب


----------



## tamav maria (7 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TzqyWNSRpfg[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]IMCJJ0fJPH4[/YOUTUBE]

بصراحه شرح البابا هايجاوب لك علي كل اسئلتك في التجربه علي الجبل  انا متأكده انه ها يعجبك كده​


----------



## tamav maria (7 مايو 2013)

أصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح  (مت 4: 1)
الروح الذى أصعد المسيح إلى البرية
*الروح الذى أصعد المسيح الى البرية هو روح الله , أى الروح القدس** :*
إذن ليس هو الروح النجس أى الشيطان . كما قد يفهم خطأ من عبارة " أخذه إبليس
  لأنه ليس من المعقول أن الشيطان يقود المسيح إلى البرية ليصوم فترة
طويلة , والشيطان يعلم ويشعر بأن الصوم من أقوى الأسلحة للتغلب عليه.

*روح الله القدوس الذى إقتاد المسيح هو روح المسيح القدوس*
ذلك لأن المسيح هو الله , والمسيح واحد مع الروح القدوس 
وأصعد إلى البرية من الروح القدس ليجرب
من إبليس , ولذلك فهو لم يصعد مجبراً بل بإرادته


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نحن نعرف أن الولاء من عدمه للملائكة والبشر الذين يمكنهم التمرد**وقد فعلوها من قبل ..*
> *فهل الشيطان هنا يعرف طبيعة يسوع ؟ أم يجهلها ؟*​​


*آلثغرة هنـآ فى آل**فرق بين معرفتنآ ومعرفة آلشيطآن*
معرفتنآ إحنآ " *بإعترآف* " بألوهية آلله وتجسد آلكلمة ووحدة آلأقآنيم 
أمآ معرفة آلشيطآن " *بإنكآر* " آلله ومحآولته لإسقآطه ثم تتويج نفسه هو كإله

يعنى هو عآرف إنه يسوع أيوهـ .. لكن دآ لمآ يجتمع مع إنكآرهـ ورغبته فى إسقآط آلله نتج محآولة تجريبه

وزى مآ تمآف وروز ذكروآ إن آلرب يسوع هو إللى سمح بتجريبه دآ بإرآدته ،
لإن دى مهمته إللى تجسد لإكمآلهآ
 





*.،*


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

*دكتورة ...أنا حقيقى تُهت معاكى ...مرة تقولى *​


Desert Rose قال:


> لو بتسأل على معرفة ابليس بطبيعة المسيح كالكلمة المٌتجسد , *ففى ناس كانت بتقول انه مكانش يعرف طبيعته , *


*وبعدين رجعتى تقولى *​


> لكن فى الكتاب هتلاقى ايات بتوضح ان الشياطين كانت عارفه مين هو الرب يسوع , لما كانوا بيقولوله اتيت قبل الوقت لتٌهلكنا , *فهما عارفين هو مين بالظبط*


*ثم أقررتى تانى هنا*​


> وكمان اوقات احنا بندى الشيطان اكبر من حجمه الفكرى وحجم الذكاء بتاعه
> *هو مش عبقرى للدرجة ديه علشان يبقا فاهم كل حاجة ويبقا فاهم طبيعة المسيح بشكل كامل* , الشيطان مٌجرب , مٌشتكى , مٌقاوم لطرق الله انما مش عبقرى .


*وبالتالى مقدرتش أفهم باقى ردك ... فهل أبليس عارف طبيعة يسوع *
*حسب قوله فى **متى الأصحاح 4 العدد 6*
*وقال له: «إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل لأنه مكتوب: أنه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك».*


*أبليس يعرف بس مُتشكك ؟*


*وألا مش عارف لأنه غبى ؟*


*وألا عارف وبيستهبل ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *روح الله القدوس الذى إقتاد المسيح هو روح المسيح القدوس*
> ذلك *لأن المسيح هو الله* , والمسيح *واحد مع* الروح القدوس
> وأصعد إلى البرية *من* الروح القدس ليجرب
> من إبليس , *ولذلك فهو لم يصعد مجبراً* بل بإرادته


*عفواً ...مفهمتش ولا كلمة :flowers:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دكتورة ...أنا حقيقى تُهت معاكى ...مرة تقولى *​
> *وبعدين رجعتى تقولى *
> 
> *ثم أقررتى تانى هنا*
> ...



محدش فينا ولا فى المفسرين دخل جوه عقل ابليس علشان يعرف افكاره كلها ولا هو بيفكر ازاى 
ده غير ان الكتاب المقدس لم يعطى لابليس اكتر من حجمه فى الكلام عنه والاشارات عنه اللى كانت مش بتوسع علشان يقولنا ابليس كان بيفكر ازاى لانه ميستاهلش ان الوحى المقدس يكتب عنه اكتر مما يجب 
كلامى مفيهوش تناقض , انما هو تفسيرات مختلفة , فيه ناس بتقول انه مكانش يعرف ان المسيح هو ده ابن الله المٌنتظر , وتفسيرات بتقول لا هو عارف بس لانه شافه فى الجسد الانسانى تجرأ عليه ليجربه , وتفسيرات بتقول انه كان بيشك , فكان عايز يتأكد اذا كان ده ابن الله ولا يستنى واحد تانى 

كل ديه احتمالات واردة 

اما بالنسبة لباقى ردى فهو ملوش علاقة بأول ردى عن الجزء الخاص بأبليس 
باقى ردى عن شخص المسيح نفسه وايه لازمة انه يخوض التجربة ديه من الاساس ورديت على سؤالك عن ارداة المسيح وهل ليه ارادة منفصلة ؟ وقولت لا , مش ليه ارادة منفصلة عن ارادة الله الآب لانه هو والآب واحد ولا هو جواه صراع ارادات عكس بعض


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> محدش فينا ولا فى المفسرين دخل جوه عقل ابليس علشان يعرف افكاره كلها ولا هو بيفكر ازاى
> ده غير ان الكتاب المقدس لم يعطى لابليس اكتر من حجمه فى الكلام عنه والاشارات عنه اللى كانت مش بتوسع علشان يقولنا ابليس كان بيفكر ازاى لانه ميستاهلش ان الوحى المقدس يكتب عنه اكتر مما يجب
> كلامى مفيهوش تناقض , انما هو تفسيرات مختلفة , فيه ناس بتقول انه مكانش يعرف ان المسيح هو ده ابن الله المٌنتظر , وتفسيرات بتقول لا هو عارف بس لانه شافه فى الجسد الانسانى تجرأ عليه ليجربه , وتفسيرات بتقول انه كان بيشك , فكان عايز يتأكد اذا كان ده ابن الله ولا يستنى واحد تانى
> كل ديه احتمالات واردة


*أوكية شكراً*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

*
بص يا أستاذى

الأول لازم نعرف كلنا إن موضوع التجربة بالذات كان قبل ما السيد المسيح يبدأ خدمته 
________________________________

لو قرأت من بداية الاصحاح 

هتلاقى: 

1. ثُمَّ أُصْعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ.

يبقى مين اللى أصعد يسوع ؟ _______________ الروح القدس _______طب ليه؟ ______ ليجرب من إبليس______ تمام؟

لغاية دلوقتى _______ عادى

الشيطان ما كانش يعرف يسوع يبقى مين فى الوقت دا لأنه ما كانش بدأ خدمته و لا معجزاته و لا إخراج شياطين.

طيب إيه اللى حصل ؟؟؟؟

2. فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً جَاعَ أَخِيراً.

يبقى صام كام يوم ؟؟؟؟؟ ______________ أربعين _________ من غير أكل

هنا بأة الفار لعب فى عب الشيطان ___________ بلغتنا المصرية

عشان كدة راح له عشان يتأكد لاحسن يكون هو المسيح و لا حاجة _____ تبقى مصيبته مصيبة

لأن مين دا اللى يقدر يصوم 40 يوم من غير أكل مين ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأن مين دا اللى يقدر يصوم 40 يوم من غير أكل مين ؟؟؟؟؟*


*موسى ..!!!*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *موسى ..!!!*​


*
لأ معلش موسى كان فى الجبل مع الله نفسه

فكان المشهد واضح

و السبب واضح جدا

لأنه كان فى حضرة الله نفسه 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ معلش موسى كان فى الجبل مع الله نفسه*
> *فكان المشهد واضح*
> *و السبب واضح جدا*
> *لأنه كان فى حضرة الله نفسه *


*ويسوع كان مين ؟؟!!*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2013)

> هل من الممكن ان يُجرَّب يسوع ؟


 ج: نعم اذا  اراد  هو .
واذا كان فى ذلك فائدتنا 
وكفارة عنا اى انه يتجرب هذه المرة  حاملا ايانا  فيه ..لينتصر لنا - وننتصر فيه كالتدبير
----------
س  : وهل يجرؤ الشيطان أن...؟؟!!
ج : لايمكن قطعا  الا  اذا سمحت مشيئة  الاله المتأنس الذى  أخلى مؤقتا  ذاته من : إظهار  مظاهر   مجد لا هوته 
ونكرر   ابليس هنا مجرد مخلوق محدود فى علمه  وفى تصورات ذهنه وهو غير محصن  ضد  قصور الاستيعاب والادراك على الرغم  من قدراته ... وهو غير محصن ضد الشكوك  وال عثرات العقائدية  خصوصاً  ان المسيح كائن فريد امامه لم يعهد مثله  طوال عشرات الالاف من السنوات مع البشر .

موضوع  ذى  علاقة 
1-* من هنا  * 
2-*  من هنا *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ويسوع كان مين ؟؟!!*​


*
تقصد بالنسبة للشيطان وقتها ؟

و لا إيه ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ج: نعم اذا  اراد  هو .
> واذا كان فى ذلك فائدتنا
> وكفارة عنا اى انه يتجرب هذه المرة  حاملا ايانا  فيه ..لينتصر لنا - وننتصر فيه كالتدبير
> ----------
> ...


*فين اللينك ؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ج: نعم اذا اراد هو .
> واذا كان فى ذلك فائدتنا
> وكفارة عنا اى انه يتجرب هذه المرة حاملا ايانا فيه ..لينتصر لنا - وننتصر فيه كالتدبير
> ----------
> ...


*أفهم أن يُخلى المسيح ذاته عندما يسألونه عن الساعة *
*لكن كيف يُخلى ذاته وهو وجهاً لوجه مع أبليس على أنفراد*
*بدون شهود ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تقصد بالنسبة للشيطان وقتها ؟*
> *و لا إيه ؟*


*لأ ...أنتى قلتى هنا *​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ معلش موسى كان فى الجبل مع الله نفسه*
> *فكان المشهد واضح*
> *و السبب واضح جدا*
> *لأنه كان فى حضرة الله نفسه *


*ويسوع هو الأله المتأنس ...أية الفرق فى كلامك هنا ؟*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2013)

> لكن كيف يُخلى ذاته وهو وجهاً لوجه مع أبليس على أنفراد
> بدون شهود ؟


1- المسيح يسوع هنا  ... نائبا عن البشرية - حاملا كيانها فيه .
2- من الذى  قال انه قبل دعوة التلاميذ لم تكن اى علاقة او معرفة بينهم وبين المسيح وان  معرفته  بكل منهم  بدأت من الصفر المطلق لحظة دعوته   ...- وان هذا الكلام دقيقا فى حق  كل واحدمن ال 12  وال 70  .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++    
ابليس هنا  يسلك   نفس نوعية     سلوك حنان وقيافا    ورؤساء الشعب  ...
نفس   نوعية  السلوك   ... مهما اختلفت  القدرات  الذهنية  والطبيعية .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> 1- المسيح يسوع هنا ... نائبا عن البشرية - حاملا كيانها فيه .
> 2- من الذى قال انه قبل دعوة التلاميذ لم تكن اى علاقة او معرفة بينهم وبين المسيح وان معرفته بكل منهم بدأت من الصفر المطلق لحظة دعوته ...- وان هذا الكلام دقيقا فى حق كل واحدمن ال 12 وا 70


*لأ أنا أقصد التجربة على الجبل كانت على مشهد من مين ؟*
*هل حضر تلاميذ يسوع الموقف حتى نقول أنه أخلى مجده على الجبل ؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...أنتى قلتى هنا *
> 
> *ويسوع هو الأله المتأنس ...أية الفرق فى كلامك هنا ؟*​


*
بالنسبة للشيطان ___ مش شايف (يسوع) الاله المتأنس _____شايف إنسان عادى إسمه يسوع قدر لوحده يصوم 40 يوم من غير ما يكون فى حضرة الله نفسه

لكن موسى كان ليه قصة كبيرة

فى سفر الخروج إصحاح 19
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Exodus/19
*
*10. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبْ الَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَدِّسْهُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَغَدا وَلْيَغْسِلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ

11. وَيَكُونُوا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لِلْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ. لانَّهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَنْزِلُ الرَّبُّ امَامَ عُيُونِ جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ.

12. وَتُقِيمُ لِلشَّعْبِ حُدُودا مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ قَائِلا: احْتَرِزُوا مِنْ انْ تَصْعَدُوا الَى الْجَبَلِ اوْ تَمَسُّوا طَرَفَهُ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَمَسُّ الْجَبَلَ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلا.

13. لا تَمَسُّهُ يَدٌ بَلْ يُرْجَمُ رَجْما اوْ يُرْمَى رَمْيا. بَهِيمَةً كَانَ امْ انْسَانا لا يَعِيشُ. امَّا عِنْدَ صَوْتِ الْبُوقِ فَهُمْ يَصْعَدُونَ الَى الْجَبَلِ».

14. فَانْحَدَرَ مُوسَى مِنَ الْجَبَلِ الَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَدَّسَ الشَّعْبَ وَغَسَلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ.

15. وَقَالَ لِلشَّعْبِ: «كُونُوا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لِلْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ. لا تَقْرُبُوا امْرَاةً».

16. وَحَدَثَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ لَمَّا كَانَ الصَّبَاحُ انَّهُ صَارَتْ رُعُودٌ وَبُرُوقٌ وَسَحَابٌ ثَقِيلٌ عَلَى الْجَبَلِ وَصَوْتُ بُوقٍ شَدِيدٌ جِدّا. فَارْتَعَدَ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ.

17. وَاخْرَجَ مُوسَى الشَّعْبَ مِنَ الْمَحَلَّةِ لِمُلاقَاةِ اللهِ فَوَقَفُوا فِي اسْفَلِ الْجَبَلِ.

18. وَكَانَ جَبَلُ سِينَاءَ كُلُّهُ يُدَخِّنُ مِنْ اجْلِ انَّ الرَّبَّ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّارِ وَصَعِدَ دُخَانُهُ كَدُخَانِ الاتُونِ وَارْتَجَفَ كُلُّ الْجَبَلِ جِدّا.

19. فَكَانَ صَوْتُ الْبُوقِ يَزْدَادُ اشْتِدَادا جِدّا وَمُوسَى يَتَكَلَّمُ وَاللهُ يُجِيبُهُ بِصَوْتٍ.

20. وَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ الَى رَاسِ الْجَبَلِ وَدَعَا اللهُ مُوسَى الَى رَاسِ الْجَبَلِ. فَصَعِدَ مُوسَى.

21. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «انْحَدِرْ حَذِّرِ الشَّعْبَ لِئَلا يَقْتَحِمُوا الَى الرَّبِّ لِيَنْظُرُوا فَيَسْقُطَ مِنْهُمْ كَثِيرُونَ.

22. وَلْيَتَقَدَّسْ ايْضا الْكَهَنَةُ الَّذِينَ يَقْتَرِبُونَ الَى الرَّبِّ لِئَلا يَبْطِشَ بِهِمِ الرَّبُّ ».*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2013)

> لأ أنا أقصد التجربة على الجبل كانت على مشهد من مين ؟
> هل حضر تلاميذ يسوع الموقف حتى نقول أنه أخلى مجده على الجبل ؟



1-  إخلاء الذات الالهية المتأنسة من مظاهر مجد اللاهوت .. هو إجراء   مسيانى  كفارى  يستلزم إتمامه  مسيانياً بمعنى الهياً خلال الاتحاد الكامل الحقيقي بالناسوت ...   * بهدف أن ينتصر  الاله فى طبيعتنا .. وتنتصر طبيعتنا فى الاله *خلال التجارب الذهنية  الشيطانية المؤسسة  على  التمرد والطمع والعصيان والجشع و الافتتنان بالرئاسة والتملك .. - بصرف النظر  عن وجود شهود من عدمه *..
-ولا نريد  أن  ندخل فى  نقاش جانبي  هل ممكن وجود بعض التلاميذ بعض الوقت  لمقابلة المسيح يسوع المتوحد  طاوياً الالام والليالى فوق جبل  التجربة المعروف بقحولته وبوعورته..لكن ماهو متيقن لدينا  تماما ان الانفراد كان من جهة العمل الرعائي  - اى انقطاع عن الاتصال بعامة الناس ..
* استاذ عبود\ المقصود *(فى معتقداتنا)* : أن يجوز المسيح  آدم الثانى  فى  مجالات  من  الحروب والتحريضات الشيطانية .. ويخرج منها منتصرا ظافرا لصالح الانسانية .بصرف النظر عن المشاهدين . فالهدف الان هو الفعل اكثر منه كونه   تعليميا.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> 1* استاذ عبود\ المقصود *(فى معتقداتنا)* :


*حتى أنت ؟؟؟؟*
*انا قريت مشاركتك قبل التعديل والعبارة دى ما كانتش فيها *
*ومش فاهم سبب رجعوك لوضعها مخصوص ...لعله خير*
*حضرتك بتستخدم مصطلحات لاهوتية - صعب جداً على المبتدئين فهمها أو أستيعابها *​


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2013)

*صوم الرب والتجربة على الجبل* للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
نقلاً عن مجلة مرقس
http://www.stmacariusmonastery.org/st_mark/sm030803.htm
​
+ * «ثم أُصعِدَ يسوع إلى البرية من الروح ليُجرَّب من إبليس».
* + * حكمة الله من سماحه بالتجارب لنا. معنى كلمة: «أُصعِدَ إلى البرية» ليُجرَّب من إبليس.
* + * وحكمة صوم الرب عن الطعام، في بداية خدمته الخلاصية للبشرية.*

*حكمة الله من سماحه بالتجارب لنا:*
1 - «ثم  أُصعِدَ». متى كان ذلك؟ بعد نزول الروح القدس عليه من السماء، وبعد الصوت  الآتي من فوق: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررتُ». والعجيب أنه أُصعِدَ  من الروح القدس، ولهذا يقول أيضاً في هذه المناسبة: «وللوقت أخرجه الروح  إلى البرية» (مر 1: 12). ولأنه يهدف إلى تعليمنا من كل ما عمله واجتازه،  لذلك رَضِيَ أن يُقتاد إلى هناك وأن يتصارع مع إبليس، حتى أن كل مَن يعتمد،  إذا ما قابل بعد عماده (أو نواله أية نعمة) أشد التجارب، لا يضطرب كما لو  كان ذلك أمراً غير متوقع، بل عليه أن يُثابر على تحمُّل كل شيء بشهامة  كأمورٍ طبيعية تسير في مجراها.
نعم، إنك حملتَ الأسلحة، لا لتكون عاطلاً، بل لتُحارِب  بها. لذلك نجد أن الرب لا يمنع التجارب إذا ما أتت. أولاً: ليُقوِّمك حتى  تكون شديد البأس؛ وثانياً: لكي تظل متواضعاً، وحتى لا ترتفع بعِظَم ما نلتَ  من نِعَم، فالتجارب كفيلة بأن تقمعك؛ وثالثاً: بمحَك التجربة يتأكَّد عدو  الخير جيداً - الذي قد يرتاب أحياناً في هجرانك له - من أنك تخليتَ عنه  ونبذته تماماً؛ ورابعاً: حتى تصبح عن هذا الطريق أشد متانة وأقوى من  الفولاذ؛ خامساً: لكي تكون على يقين تام مما أُودِعته من كنوز.
فالعدو لم يكن ليُهاجمك لو لم يكن قد رآك حائزاً على  كرامة أكثر رِفعة منه، فهو على سبيل المثال، قد شرع منذ البداية بمهاجمة  آدم، لأنه قد رآه يتمتع بكرامة عظيمة. لهذا السبب نفسه قد أعدَّ العدَّة  أيضاً لمناصبة أيوب عندما رأى أن إله الكل قد أحاطه بسياج نِعَمِه ورفع  شأنه.
إذن، فكيف يقول الرب: «صلُّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة»  (مت 26: 41)؟ لهذا يُعلن لك الإنجيل بوضوح، ليس أن يسوع قد خرج إلى البرية،  بل إنه: «أُصعِدَ (اقتيد)»، بحسب ما يقتضيه منطق التدبير الإلهي،  مُلمِّحاً لنا بهذا أننا لا ينبغي أن نرمي بأنفسنا فيها (أي في التجربة)،  ولكن إذا ما سُحِبنا إليها بغير إرادتنا، فعلينا أن نصمد مقابلها ثابتي  العزم.


ثم أيضاً إلى أين يقوده الروح عندما حَمَلَه؟ لا إلى  مدينة وساحة عامة، بل إلى برية قفرة. وإذ أراد أن يجتذب إبليس ويعطيه فرصة  للاقتراب منه، ليس فقط بجوعه، ولكن أيضاً باعتزاله في مكان مُوحِش. ففي  معظم الأحيان يشنُّ العدو هجماته بصفة خاصة على الناس عندما يراهم معتزلين  وحدهم بأنفسهم. وهكذا فعل منذ البداية مع المرأة (حواء) إذ هاجمها بعنف،  عندما انفرد بها بعيداً عن زوجها وأوقعها في فخاخه.
أما إذا رآنا مترابطين معاً برباط المحبة، فإنه لا  يجرؤ على مهاجمتنا. لذلك نحن في أمسِّ الحاجة جداً والحال هذه أن نظل  قطيعاً واحداً معاً دون انفصام، حتى لا نكون مُعرَّضين لهجمات إبليس.

*حكمة صوم الرب عنا، وصومنا نحن:*
2 - فإذ  وجد (المجرِّب) الربَّ في برية قفرة وغير مطروقة (لأن هذا ما يعنيه معنى  البرية كما يؤكِّد مرقس الإنجيلي قائلاً: «إنه كان مع الوحوش»)، انظر بأي  دهاء شديد وبأية حيلة ماكرة يقترب، وما نوعية الفرصة التي ينتهزها! فليس في  وقت الصوم بل في جوع الرب يَقْدُم إليه (المُجرِّب)، لكي نتعلَّم جلال  ومنفعة الصوم، أو كيف أنه أقوى درع نتحصَّن به مقابل الشيطان، وأنه بعد  المعمودية (أو نوال أي سر) لا ينبغي الاستسلام للإسراف في الأكل والشُّرب  والموائد المكتظَّة بشتَّى الأطعمة؛ بل للصوم لأنه لأجل هذا قد صام الرب لا  لحاجته هو بل ليرسم لنا طريق الخلاص.


ولما كانت خطايانا قبل المعمودية قد نتجت (معظمها) من  كثرة الأكل والشرب، يتقدَّم الرب كمثل طبيب يمنع مريضاً قد عُوفي من الرجوع  إلى تلك الأمور التي قد تسبَّبت في اعتلال الصحة. وهكذا نرى الرب بعد  المعمودية يضع على نفسه هو الصوم عنا، لكي يكون لنا مثالاً. إن آدم طُرِدَ  من الفردوس بسبب عدم كبح النفس من شهوة البطن. وهذا هو أيضاً الذي جلب  الطوفان أيام نوح، والبروق الحارقة على سدوم. فبالرغم من أنه كان هناك  تحذير بعدم البغاء، إلاَّ أنه طلع من عدم كبح النفس من شهوة البطن، جذر كل  هذه الآثام التي أشار إليها حزقيال أيضاً عندما قال: «هذا كان إثم سدوم:  الكبرياء والشبع من الخبز والإسراف في التنعُّم» (حز 16: 49 - حسب  السبعينية). كذلك اليهود قد ارتكبوا إثماً جسيماً منقادين إلى التعدِّي  بسبب سُكرهم وتنعمهم (إش 5: 12،11).


إذن، بسبب هذا يصوم الرب أربعين يوماً، ليدلنا على  أدوية خلاصنا، غير مواصلٍ إلى أكثر من هذا لئلا تصير حقيقة تدبيره غير  مُصَدَّقة بسبب عظمة المعجزة. فهذا لم يكن في إمكان البشر، وإن كان موسى  وإيليا قد صاما وقتاً طويلاً بهذا المقدار، إلاَّ أنهما كانا متشدِّدَيْن  بقوة الله. فهو (الرب) لم يزد عنها، لئلا يكون اتخاذه جسداً (أي تجسُّده)  ضمن الأمور التي يشك فيها الكثيرون.
​


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2013)

*في التجربة على الجبل* للقديس كيرلس الكبير
نقلاً عن مجلة مرقس ​ *http://www.stmacariusmonastery.org/st_mark/sm031304.htm*




«أما يسوع فرجع من الأُردن مُمتلئاً من الروح  القدس، وكان يُقتاد بالروح في البرية أربعين يوماً يُجرَّب من إبليس. ولم  يأكل شيئاً في تلك الأيام. ولَمَّا تمَّت جاع أخيراً» (لو 4: 2،1)
 كان ينبغي لذاك الذي أهبط نفسه إلى الإخلاء الإرادي، أن يتصدَّى عنَّا  ويتجرَّد من أجلنا للحرب مع الشيطان الذي كان غالباً لنا في القديم، حتى  يُظهِر بذلك أننا نلنا نصيباً من امتلائه الخاص، ويكشف لنا أننا نحن الذين  مرضنا في آدم، قد نلنا عافية روحية في المسيح، لأنَّ فيه بطلت عوامل  السُّقْم سواء الجسدية منها أو النفسية، تلك التي أصابت الطبيعة البشرية  بالإنسان الأول (آدم).

فكما أننا بإطاعته (أي بإطاعة المسيح) قد جُعلنا نحن  الكثيرين أبراراً، رغم الحُكْم الذي أصابنا بسبب عصيان ذاك (آدم)؛ هكذا  أيضاً تماماً بواسطة الصحة الروحية التي أدركناها في المسيح، قد تخلَّصنا  من الضرر الناتج من الضعفات الأولى.

فنحن، إذن، الذين غُلبنا في آدم، قد انتصرنا في  المسيح. فقد انتصب للقتال من أجلنا كإنسان، وغلب كإله، وتجرَّب، وكواحد  منَّا وثب عليه الشيطان متخيِّلاً أنَّ ضعف الجسد حافزٌ له لكي يُحاربه  مُجرِّباً إيَّاه. غير أنه (أي الشيطان) انصرف مخزيّاً بعد أن اقتنت طبيعة  الإنسان في المسيح ناموساً جديداً عِوَض ناموس الخطية الذي كان قبلاً  هائجاً في الجسد، ثم صار مُماتاً فيه، حيث أنه بَطُل في المسيح.

فبعد أن صام الرب مدة كافية، وبقوة إلهية، حفظ جسده  بلا فناء، بدون طعام ولا شراب؛ بالكاد أخيراً سمح للجسد أن يحسَّ بما  يخصُّه. فقد قيل عنه إنه جاع. ولأي سبب؟ لكي بكِلا الاثنين (أي بالصوم وحفظ  الجسد بلا فناء) يُستعلَن بـإبداع أنه - في نفس الوقت - إله وإنسان، وهـو  واحد بعينه المُستعلَن إلهياً من أجلنا وبشرياً مثلنا.

فقد انصرف إلى البرية، وقدَّم الجهاد، ليس على مستوى  جسدي. فإنه امتنع عن الشراب وعن الطعام اللازمَيْن للجسد، واستمر في الصوم  بقوة الروح إلى درجة تفوق طبيعتنا.


  ثم تأمَّل أيضاً ما يلي، لأنَّ قوة هذا التأمُّل من أنفع ما يمكن لنا:
 إنه لم يُجرَّب قبل المعمودية المقدسة، بل ولم يُقتاد أيضاً بالروح إلى البرية قبلها، وبذلك وضع لنا المثال.
فالذين لم يعتمدوا، ليس لهم قدرة على أن يحتملوا بصمود هجمات الشيطان المُجرِّب، إذ أنها تكون عسرة الفهم.
وبمعنى آخر ليس لهم قدرة على أن يُقتادوا روحياً.  فإنَّ الزمن المناسب لمثل هذا السلوك القويم المستنير، إنما هو الزمن الآتي  بعد المعمودية المقدسة.
فإننا نحن حينما نتشدَّد هكذا بشركة الروح القدس،  ونُختَم بالنعمة التي من فوق؛ نستعيد عافيتنا الروحية، ونصير صامدين أمام  الشيطان، ونقضي حياتنا بقوة الروح، معتزلين عن كل اهتمام عالمي، وكأننا  خارجون إلى البرية.
وبينما كان قليلاً لدى ”الكلمة“ القادر على كل شيء أن  يغلب الشيطان، فإنه لنا أمرٌ عظيم أن نحصل على هذه الغلبة بفعل تجسُّده،  ونتجدَّد إلى عدم الفساد.
فكما أننا بقيامته من بين الأموات قد صرنا غالبين الفساد؛ هكذا أيضاً بنصرته في التجربة قد صرنا في حال الانتصار.​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2013)

الموضوع ليه محورين
محور يختص بالشيطان ومحور مختص بالسبب اللىخلى يسوع يسمح لابليس يقترب منه ويجربه
المختص بخصوص ابليس وبكل بساطة بعيد عن متاهات كما قال الكتاب ان كنت ابن الله فهو يسال ويجرب لكى يحقق ويتيقن من شخصية يسوع الناصرى ولم يصل لشئ
والمحور الاخر يختص بيسوع وسماحه لابليس ان يتجاسر ويجربه لسبب واحد ان يحول انتصاره لنا
انتصار على فكرة تقديس اكل العيش فوق اهتمامك بالوصية 
ممالك العالم مقابل الخضوع لابليس
استعراض القوى الخارقة والبحث عن تمجيد نفسك
ثلاثة محاور انتصر فيهم يسوع عنا ورد نيابة عنا 
هو يجهل هويته تماما


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مايو 2013)

مش لازم يكون فيه شهود او متفرجين علشان المسيح يدخل معركة مع ابليس وينتصر فيها وبالتالى ينتصر لكل البشرية بأنتصاره ده 
لانى زى ماقولت والاخوة قالوا بردو , ان المسيح هو حامل البشرية فى شخصه , فأنتصاره هو انتصار لينا كلنا 
فالفكرة مش فى وجود شهود او لا , الفكرة فى الخروج منتصرا على ابليس اللى هزم ادم الاول فى الجنة واتهزمنا كلنا بسببه , والمسيح كأدم الثانى  جاى علشان يحول الهزيمة لانتصار  . 

وبعدين اهو مكانش فيه حد معاه وقتها لكن ادينا اهو كلنا فى القرن ال 21 عارفين بالتجربة على الجبل وعارفين ان المسيح انتصر فيها , لان الروح القدس هو اللى ارشد كٌتاب الوحى علشان يكتبوا احداث حياة الرب يسوع زى التجربة على الجبل  اللى حصلت بدون شهود وقتها .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ أنا أقصد التجربة على الجبل كانت على مشهد من مين ؟*​
> 
> *هل حضر تلاميذ يسوع الموقف حتى نقول أنه أخلى مجده على الجبل ؟*​



عبوووود  منور يا غالى بالاسئله الجميله دى--
انا متابعا و مستنيا اعرف إنت وصلت لإيه بعد كل الإجابات--
بس حبه اوضح شىء الرب يسوع اخلى مجده لما تجسد!
يعنى و هو متجسد هو كدا اخلى مجده و ظهر لنا فى صوره بشر فى صوره عبد-- فى صوره إبن الإنسان-
يإمه الكل كان هرر ساجدا له---
فى المجىء الثانى هيجى بمجده-- هيجى بمجد عظيم--- ساعتها محدش هيقدر ينكر.

 مستنياك يا عبود تقول لى وصلت لإيه و انا اكمل لك  على قدى....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2013)

*أنطلاق الفكرة والأجابة **كانت **من هنا *​


aymonded قال:


> وبعد الصوت الآتي من فوق: «*هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررتُ*»


*وأكتمال الفكرة ونضوجها كان من هنا *​


apostle.paul قال:


> ويجربه لسبب واحد ان يحول انتصاره لنا
> انتصار على فكرة تقديس اكل العيش فوق اهتمامك بالوصية
> ممالك العالم مقابل الخضوع لابليس
> استعراض القوى الخارقة والبحث عن تمجيد نفسك
> ...


*حسب ما فهمت ( وأرجو التصحيح لو أخطأت ) *​*أبليس تفاجأ بهذا الأعلان «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررتُ»*​*و ليس ببعيد عن معرفته المسيا المُنتظر بدليل قوله *​*( إن كُنت أبن الله ) ... الشك بداخله ويريد التيقن ...فكانت التجربة على الجبل*​*التى سَمِحَ بها الله من أجل تعليمنا *​*( تماما كما جاء بمشاركة أخى وحبيبى دكتور يوحنا )*​*(1) المسيح تعامل هُنا بناسوته ( الأنسان الكامل ) – آدم الثانى*​*(2) لو تعامل بلاهوته لأخذ أبليس من قفاه ورماه من فوق الجبل*​*( العقل والمنطق بيقول كدة ) *​*ودى النقطة اللى جعلتنى أطرح السؤال*​*(3) وهذا هو المخرج الطبيعى لأستيعاب تعبير " أخلى مجده – ذاته " *​* (4) تعامل أبليس مع يسوع كما تعامل مع آدم الأول تماماً*​*ولكنه فشل ... **وغالباً أنسحب وهو يعرف مع من يتعامل *​*حتى وُضعَ على الصليب فتيقن أبليس من أن خطة الله قد أكتملت *​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2013)

*تبقى نقطة الشهود التى أثرتها أنا *​*والتى فُهمِت خطأ ... هل كان هناك شهوداً من تلاميذ السيد المسيح على هذه التجربة ؟*​*الأجابة هى ( لا ) ...إذن فمن أين ساق لنا أنجيل " متى " هذه القصة ؟*​*الأجابة لن تخرج عن كونها ( التجربة ) " خبر – تعليم " مُوحى به *​*تماماً على السواء بتجربة  " آدم " التى لم يشهدها أحد *​*ولذلك سألت عن الشهود *​*فإن كان الموجز الذى وضعته أعلاه ( منضبط شرحاً وفهماً )*​*فقد وصلتنى الأجابة** وأرجو أغلاق الموضوع لأستيفاءه *​*وإن كان غير ذلك ...أنتظر التصحيح *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2013)

> أبليس يعرف بس مُتشكك ؟



بالظبط كده ياعبود  زي ما قولت ابليس يعرف بس متشكك
المسيح كان بيعمل حاجة والشيطان بيعمل حاجة عكسها ,وكان  كل كلام الشيطان أول ما بيكلم المسيح أنه بيقول أن كنت أبن الله ,علشان هو  لسة سامع الصوت (هذا هو أبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت ),لذلك قال له لو كنت أبن  الله فقل لهذه الحجارة أن تصير خبزا وأن كنت ابن الله أرمى نفسك من على  جناح الهيكل و..... لكن المسيح بيرد فى كل رد من ردوده  كأنسان ,فعندما قال  الشيطان قل لهذه الحجارة أن تصير خبزا ,كان رد المسيح "ليس بالخبز وحده  يحيا الأنسان"ويقول له أن كنت أبن الله أرمى نفسك من فوق جناح الهيكل ويرد  المسيح"لاتجرب الرب إلهك" وبيتكلم هنا كأنسان ويقول له أعطيك كل ممالك  العالم ,ويرد المسيح"للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد" ونلاحظ أن كل ما  الشيطان يحاول يرفع مستوى التجربة إلى مستوى الإلوهية كان المسيح بينزلها  لمستوى البشرية ,أصل الشيطان ده ناصح قوى ,بيقول أن كان صحيح المسيح أبن  الله فأكيد حاينتصر عليا لكن أنا سأضيع له هذا الأنتصار وحأقول له أنت  أنتصرت عليا لأنك أبن الله ,لكن المسيح كان أنصح منه وقال له لأ أنا أنتصرت  عليك بالبشرية الموجودة فيا ,لأنه لو أنتصر عليه كإله يبقى الناس دى ما  أستفاديتش حاجة والناس دى تظل مهزومة ,لأن المسيح بيرد مستوى التجربة  للمستوى الإنسانى علشان عايز يهدى هذا الأنتصار الذى سيحققه على الشيطان  كهدية للأنسان


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=229571

الموضوع ده رائع جدا جدا يا عبود وها يفيدك كتير


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 مايو 2013)

كده   استاذ  عبود     صديقنا  اغالى  
أفادنا جميعا ..:..الحمد والشكر  لله أولا 
وللاستاذ عبود وكل الاخوات البطلات والاخوة الاحباء ممن شاركوا 
الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2013)

اجابة سليمة مية فى المية المسيح تقدم الى التجربة ليس بكونه الكلمة غير المجرب ولا يتجاسر مخلوق وان يتقدم ليجرب الكلمة لكنه سمح بذلك بكونه ادم الثانى لينتصر على ما قد هزم فيه ادم الاول ويصبح راس الخليقة الجديدة المنتصرة فيه فحول تساؤلات الشيطان حول هويته الى انتصار ليس له ولكن لنا فكما فى الاول سقطنا بغواية ابليس فى الثانى انتصرنا على الغواية


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تبقى نقطة الشهود التى أثرتها أنا *
> *والتى فُهمِت خطأ ... هل كان هناك شهوداً من تلاميذ السيد المسيح على هذه التجربة ؟*
> *الأجابة هى ( لا ) ...إذن فمن أين ساق لنا أنجيل " متى " هذه القصة ؟*
> *الأجابة لن تخرج عن كونها ( التجربة ) " خبر – تعليم " مُوحى به *
> ...



وصلت إليك الإجابة صحيحة، ولكن فقط تبقى هناك نقطة مهمة للتوضيح، أن الموضوع ليس مجرد تعليم أو خبر موحى به، لأن التلاميذ الرب سلمهم كل شيء وهذا واضح من انفراده بهم وتسليمهم كل شيء بجانب الوحي الإلهي بإلهام الروح الذي يذكرهم بكل شيء ويُعلمهم ويوجههم ليكتبوا ما قاله يسوع بالتفصيل، لأنه مكتوب:


[ وأما المُعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يُعلمكم كل شيء ويُذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم ] (يوحنا 14: 26)
[ الذين أراهم أيضاً نفسه حياً ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألم وهو يظهر لهم أربعين يوماً ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله ] (أعمال 1: 3)
[ إذ كان كثيرون قد أخذوا بتأليف قصة في الأمور المتيقنة عندنا. كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداماً للكلمة. رأيت أنا أيضاً إذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الأول بتدقيق أن أكتب على التوالي إليك أيها العزيز ثاوفيلس لتعرف صحة الكلام الذي علمت به ] (لوقا 1: 1 - 4)


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

حضرتك فهمتها صح يا استاذ عبود ومش محتاجة تصحيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2013)

*شكراً للجميع ....*
*على فكرة ...ممكن كلمة واحدة بنكتبها تبقى أول خيط للبحث*
*أو لفهم الموضوع *​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً للجميع ....*
> *على فكرة ...ممكن كلمة واحدة بنكتبها تبقى أول خيط للبحث*
> *أو لفهم الموضوع *​



صدقت جداً في هذا يا أجمل أخ حلو وصديق غالي
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> الشيطان ما كانش يعرف يسوع يبقى مين فى الوقت دا لأنه ما كانش بدأ خدمته و لا معجزاته و لا إخراج شياطين.
> ...


 
خطأ تماماً


----------



## fredyyy (10 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تعامل أبليس مع يسوع كما تعامل مع آدم الأول تماماً*​
> 
> 
> *ولكنه فشل ... **وغالباً أنسحب وهو يعرف مع من يتعامل *​


 
*أخي الحبيب عبود *

*لنكشف كيفية تعامل إبليس ولماذا قال ما قاله هنا في التجربة*

*في البداية نقرأ *
التكوين 1 : 2 
وكانت *الارض خربة* وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه.
​*لقد أخرب الشيطان الأرض عند سقوطه ... لأن الله لا يخلق شئ خرب *

*وفي جنة عدن الانسان يعيش في علاقة جيدة مع الله وله حديث معه *
التكوين 2 : 16
*وَاوْصَى* الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ قَائِلا مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَاكُلُ اكْلا

التكوين 3 : 8 
*وسمعا صوت الرب* الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار ..... 
*فَنَادَى* الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ *ايْنَ* انْتَ 
​*لكن الشيطان أخرب هذه العلاقة ... ولم يعد الله يتحدث إلى آدم *

*إنظر ماذا قال الشيطان لله عن أيوب ... يريد أن يخرب العلاقة بينا الله وأيوب *
أيوب 1 : 9 ، 11
- فأجاب الشيطان *هل مجانا يتقي* أيوب الله 
- وَلَكِنِ ابْسِطْ يَدَكَ الآنَ وَمَسَّ كُلَّ مَا لَهُ فَإِنَّهُ فِي وَجْهِكَ *يُجَدِّفُ* *عَلَيْكَ. *
​*من الذي أخرب كل ما كان لأيوب ... ( المخرب ) الشيطان *
دانيال 12 : 11 
ومن وقت إزالة المحرقة الدائمة وإقامة رجس *المخرب* ألف ومئتان وتسعون يوما.
​*وهنا في التجربة على الجبل ... يريد أن يُكمل أهدافه التخريبية *

*لكن المسيح بحسب الجسد لم يُخطئ ... وأبقي على علاقته بالله بثلاث أشياء :*

*1 - التمسك بالمكتوب *
*مكتوب ... مكتوب ... مكتوب *

*2 - الصوم ... أثناء مواجهة العدو *
متى 17 : 21 
وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج *إلا بالصلاة والصوم*.

لوقا 6 : 12 
وفي تلك الأيام خرج إلى الجبل *ليصلي*. وقضى الليل كله في *الصلاة* لله.
​*3 - الطاعة للمكتوب ... رغم الإحتياج الشديد *
متى 4 : 4 
فأجاب مكتوب *ليس بالخبز وحده* يحيا الإنسان بل *بكل كلمة* تخرج من فم الله.
​*ونسأل السؤال المهم ... لماذا التجربة ؟*
العبرانيين 2 : 17 
من ثم كان ينبغي أن *يشبه إخوته في كل شيء،* 
لكي يكون رحيما، ورئيس كهنة أمينا في ما لله حتى يكفر خطايا الشعب. 

العبرانيين 4 : 15 
لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا، 
بل *مجرب* في كل شيء *مثلنا،* بلا خطية.

مزمور 119 : 140 
*كلمتك* ممحصة جدا *وعبدك أحبها*.
​*لأنه كان يجب أن يشبه إخوته ... ُمجرب مثلهم ... كيف يجب أن نحب كلمة الله ... لتكون سلاحنا وقت التجربة *

.


----------



## fredyyy (11 مايو 2013)

*تستوقفني كلمة ( بك ، يحملونك ، رجلك ) *

متى 4 : 6 
وَقَالَ لَهُ إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ 
فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ 
أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ *بِكَ* فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ *يَحْمِلُونَكَ* لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ *رِجْلَكَ *

*عندما أتى إبليس بالآية التي تتكلم عن الانسان يسوع المسيح *

*هذا دليل على إنه كان يعلم أمام من كان يقف *

***************************** *

*لنلاحظ أمرًا آخر **في التعاملات الخاصة مع العدل الإلهي *

*نرى الرب وحده : *

*في التجربة نراه وحده وليس من يُعينه *

*في صلاته التي كان يخلو بها مع لله كان وحده *
لوقا 6 : 12 
وفي تلك الأيام خرج إلى *الجبل* ليصلي. وقضى الليل كله في الصلاة لله.​*الصلاة قبل أن يصل الجنود *
لوقا 22 : 41 
*وانفصل عنهم* نحو رمية حجر وجثا على ركبتيه وصلى​*في جثيماني *
يوحنا 18 : 8 
أجاب: «قد قلت لكم إني أنا هو. فإن كنتم تطلبونني *فدعوا* *هؤلاء يذهبون*».​*أثناء المحاكمة *
لوقا 22 : 54 
فأخذوه وساقوه وأدخلوه إلى بيت رئيس الكهنة. 
وأما بطرس *فتبعه من بعيد*. 
​.


----------

